# Took the dog for a swim...



## Banned (May 3, 2009)

It was the first warm day in my area today, so being the good dog-mom that I am, I took the three dogs for a swim...this is what I ended up with - (what's that saying? No good deed goes unpunished...right!).


----------



## ladylore (May 3, 2009)

She/He doesn't look that happy.


----------



## NicNak (May 3, 2009)

Awww, what a cute dog Turtle.  What kind of dog is it?


Did they enjoy their swim?


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2009)

> She/He doesn't look that happy. :mrgreen:


 
Well not now she's not...she's not in the water anymore!


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2009)

Thanks NN.  She's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.  Her nickname is Turtle...she LOVES the water...she was swimming that current today like nobody's business!


----------



## NicNak (May 3, 2009)

She has a great name too!  I help my friend out sometimes with his turtle rescue.    I enjoy all animal stories.  So thank you for posting this 

Are Corgi's known for their swimming abilities?  I know Retrievers are, they almost have little webs between their toes.


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2009)

They're definitely not made to swim.  They are in the herding group and are actually used to herd cattle.  Brody does sheep herding and loves it but oh she sees the river and bolts for it!  Labs do have actual webbed feet...but Brody does not.  She sure can paddle though, and she snorts the entire time.  It's quite funny.  Here's another pic of her bringing her ball to me from the river:


----------



## NicNak (May 3, 2009)

Oh my, look at those eyes.  She seems so deturmined.

I am hoping to get a dog one day.  Mom and I are too busy spoiling our senior cat Jewel.  She has been a solo pet all this time and it wouldn't be fair to her.

I might consider a Psychiatric service dog too.  I will see how I am when that time comes.

My Uncle Eddy use to have a German Sheppard/Timberwolf.  He thought he was a lap dog. :lol:  His paws were the size of my hands.  

He wouldn't hurt anyone unless they were trying to do bad things, but many people wouldn't even visit out of fear of how big he was.  He was beautiful too.  

Sorry I rambled :blush:


----------



## Jazzey (May 3, 2009)

rder: no more cute pics of the dogs...I'm desperately trying to avoid my urges to get a dog / cat right now! Argh.... I'm wanting a  pet right now and only avoiding the feelings because I appreciate that I'm never home - not fair to the babes..But oh boy, if I were just a smidge less rationale... I would love one of these love magnets...


----------



## NicNak (May 3, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> rder: no more cute pics of the dogs...I'm desperately trying to avoid my urges to get a dog / cat right now! Argh.... I'm wanting a  pet right now and only avoiding the feelings because I appreciate that I'm never home - not fair to the babes..But oh boy, if I were just a smidge less rationale... I would love one of these love magnets...



How can you resist these cute faces 

:hide:


----------



## Jazzey (May 3, 2009)

Argh! ..only because I know that I'm never home...otherwise, I would have tons of animals..


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2009)

Jazzey Jazzey Jazzey...

Don't you know it's 2009?  There are DAYCARES for dogs now so that if you work long hours, your dog doesn't have to be left alone all day!  They run, they play, they have fun and go home exhausted!


----------



## NicNak (May 3, 2009)

Turtle said:


> They're definitely not made to swim.  They are in the herding group and are actually used to herd cattle.  Brody does sheep herding and loves it but oh she sees the river and bolts for it!  Labs do have actual webbed feet...but Brody does not.  She sure can paddle though, and she snorts the entire time.  It's quite funny.  Here's another pic of her bringing her ball to me from the river:




I really like her name too Brody, it is a nice name


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2009)

I picked the name long before I got the dog.  I knew that one day, in the far-off future (it took me eight years!) I'd have a little boy Corgi and his name would be Brody.

When I decided that I was ready for a Corgi (I always had American Eskimos) I contacted a breeder and told her I wanted a male pup.  She asked me if I was sure I wanted a boy and didn't I want a girl instead?  (I found out after why this conversation happened!).  So I said sure - I didnt' really care, but now I had this dilemma of what to name her, since I had the name Brody picked out for my boy dog for eight years.  I did a poll to decide if I should name her Sarah, Kayleigh, or Brody.  Kayleigh got the most votes, but I still loved Brody, so I named her Brody.  I'm glad I did, because she's definitely not girly at all.  She's such a tomboy.  She's a feisty, rough-n-tumble kind of girl.  Except everyone thinks she's a boy cause she has a boy's name, but I just let them know she's actually a girl.

And I found out just last year when I was talking to the breeder - she was the biggest and baddest in the litter.  Of course, the dog trainers always get the bad dogs.  I'm sure breeders say to themselves "I'll hang on to this one for some dog trainer who can handle her bitchiness".  LOL.


----------



## NicNak (May 3, 2009)

:lol: awww.  Even though animals have their quirky ways, they bring so much love.  

Being a dog trainer, I am sure you were able to handle Brody just fine.  She seems like a nice little dog.  

I just thought of a cute but a bit funny cross I saw at my friends building a few times.  He is a Black Lab I think a Scottish Terrior (he has a beard!)

He is all black with a coat like the lab, about mid sized dog.  But he seemed to have only gotten the coarse beard from the Scottish Terrior.  He is so cute.  

The owner said he is a rescue, he is still a pup.  Dogs seem to like me, he came running and wanted to play chaise with me :lol:  The lady said he doesn't usually do that.

Another time of all breeds a Chow Chow pup, ran toward me.  The owner didn't click to stop the lead in time and he was up in my arms kissing me.  I was a bit embarassed when bring the dog back and said, "I am sorry you don't seem familliar to me, but seems as though your dog believes he knows me"  we had a nice laugh.

Uh oh, there I go again....rambling on :blush:


----------

